# removing fire retardent chemicals from PJs..



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

can it be done and how? my baby (who nomally lives in all organic clothing) received some brand news cotton pjs from lands end but they have the fire retardent chemicals on them







i don't want those on her body. please tell me i can remove them somehow? someone told me with fabric softener or soap..but how? tia!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i think a couple washes on hot with vinegar and borax does it!


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

are they the fitted type? typically they do not have fr


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Are you sure they have the chemicals? Check the tag. Most of the fire-retardant PJs nowadays say something like "inherently fire-retardant - no chemicals added."


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

they have a tagsaying *they have FR chemicals* and not to wash with soap or fabric softener.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

vinegar will help remove the chemicals and is great to use on all your new clothes to remove the formaldehyde and host of chemicals all non organic clothes are treated with, as well as car seat covers, swing padding ect. put 1 1/2 cups into your wash load with a little soap....


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

: thank you!!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually, no, there is no guaranteed way to fully remove the chemicals. They are designed to remain in the core fiber of the garment for the life of the garment. You can help reduce the quantity somewhat with vinegar, and/or dawn dish detergent (or other soap product). And you can help mask the chemicals so they don't offgas as strongly with fabric softener, but for children's PJs, the fibers of the fabric are treated before the garment is ever made, even.

This means that the chemicals are imbedded very deeply in the fibers themselves. And while vinegar and other products out there can help break down and remove certain chemicals, there is no way to know for sure if you're getting all of the specific flame retardant chems out.

Some fabrics are naturally flame resistant -- meaning they melt rather than flame up (polyester, for instance). But flame retardant is not the same as flame resistant. And if PJs are marked flame retardant, then the fibers of the material have been treated with chemicals, and rinsing or washing alone, even in vinegar or harsh soaps will not remove the chems completely.









While polyester/non-natural fibers hold these chemicals better than natural fibers do, some manufacturers have recently begun using a new chemical on natural fibers (LL Bean, for example, now has their cotton PJs treated














.

So unless the tag specifically says it has NOT been treat and is intended to be snug-fitting, then assume (if it's designated sleepwear that accommodates 12 months and up) it's got chems and there is no true way to fully remove them.

I'd take them back, honestly.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
they have a tagsaying *they have FR chemicals* and not to wash with soap or fabric softener.

Then I would definately wash with soap!

I remember reading somewhere a while back that washing in soap helps to remove the chemicals, I think Ivory soap was suggested. But since then Ivory has changed their formula so it wouldn't work anymore. Maybe Charlies Soap would work.


----------



## MamatoPeach (Nov 15, 2008)

I started sewing just so my daughter could have chemical free sleepers. The snug fitting pjs just are not warm enough.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamatoPeach* 
I started sewing just so my daughter could have chemical free sleepers. The snug fitting pjs just are not warm enough.


Yep grandma has made all the boys pj's for this reason alone. Organic cotton is MUCH cheaper per yard then finished garments.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talia rose* 
vinegar will help remove the chemicals and is great to use on all your new clothes to remove the formaldehyde and host of chemicals all non organic clothes are treated with, *as well as car seat covers*, swing padding ect. put 1 1/2 cups into your wash load with a little soap....

After seeing the pics of car seats in a van that was caught on fire, I really would hesitate to remove the fire retardant chemicals from car seat covers. A vehicle fire is a possibility in an accident and your child is strapped into the seat; you want to slow that fire down as much as possible, because you would hate for them to catch on fire or burn to death and you weren't able to get them out because their car seat was up in flames.

A car seat is MUCH different than pajamas (due to being strapped in place) and I despise the chemicals, but things burn quickly inside a small space like a vehicle, and you or the emergency crew may need the extra time that the fire retardant chemicals provide.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamatoPeach* 
I started sewing just so my daughter could have chemical free sleepers. The snug fitting pjs just are not warm enough.









:
This is one of the reasons I am sewing now too! It is not hard and there are some great patterns out there!


----------

